# New to squonking - options!



## Ruwaid (31/5/18)

Hey guys

So whilst still searching for my happy place with vaping...i would like to try squonking to see if this will be a good place for me. Budget for it is not big so much thought/research/opnions/reviews must go into it before I buy it.

I would like a setup that hits hard, with flavourful and dense clouds! Might sound silly but this is what im looking for next as I mainly do MTL vaping now. Wana change it up!

Out of the options below, both squonk mods and rda's, which would you guys say tick the boxes above? Would love the advice esp from guys that have/tried all below but any advice is highly appreciated.

SETUPS that im looking at:
- Pulse 80w with Recurve
- Pulse 80w with Dead Rabbit
- Luxotic mod with Recurve
- Luxotic kit (Tobhino rda)

As i said budget is not alot right now but eager to try now rather than to save and spend and not like and sell later lol.

Which would you guys say hits hard and chucks some good clouds?

Thank you guys!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JB1987 (31/5/18)

For an RDA I would definitely recommend the Recurve, I like it so much that I own two  Flavour for me is on par with the Entheon and the airflow is just perfect for dense clouds.

For a mod, I don't think you can go wrong with the Pulse 80w, it's getting high praise all around the interwebs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (31/5/18)

Thanks @JB1987 will keep that in mind!  Somehow i still find the luxotic more appealing and easier to carry around but yes I do see the hype around the 80w and also did with the luxotic when that first came out n then died off. Hence the advice needed on experience and you mentioend flavour n good airflow...noted bud!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (31/5/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks @JB1987 will keep that in mind!  Somehow i still find the luxotic more appealing and easier to carry around but yes I do see the hype around the 80w and also did with the luxotic when that first came out n then died off. Hence the advice needed on experience and you mentioend flavour n good airflow...noted bud!!



I'm picking up a secondhand Luxotic this evening, let me test the setup with the Recurve and send you some pics, might make it easier to decide

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (31/5/18)

@JB1987 I would highly appreciate that bud, thank you! Will send PM now with my number if thats ok and easier.
Spoke to @BumbleBee yesterday and also asked his advice on the above as I will be in his area in 2 weeks and wanted to pop into his store and buy the new setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (31/5/18)

Just love my pulse 80w and recurve but it is my first squonk setup so can't give any comparisons.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/18)

I have the Pulse 80W and love it. Solidly made and the Sanyo 20700B at 4000mAh (15A CDR) from the VapeGuy gives good battery life. All the reports on the Luxotic have been good, especially at the price, but smaller (18650) battery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (31/5/18)

Am i also correct in assuming that the luxotic being semi regulated hits harder than a regulated mod...in this case the pulse 80w?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (31/5/18)

Both Luxotic and Pulse 80W are very good. I went to my local vendor thinking I’d walk out with the Pulse (after paying lol) but I ended up going home with the Luxotic. What changed my mind was the very small size and build quality.
It’s pesonal preference though as I believe they both perform well.
The Tobhino is a very nice compact flavour RDA but it’s not for clouds.
Also maybe have a look at the Luna squonker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (31/5/18)

@Pixstar thank you bud. Would you say the Recurve is more cloud plus flavour. Thank you...will check the luna squonker as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/18)

I think one of the advantages that the Pulse has over the Luxotic is the 20700 battery capability. If I had to choose, my heart would say Luxotic but my head would say Pulse, purely for the battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid (31/5/18)

Good thing to note as well thank you bud @Humbolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/5/18)

I really like the Luxotic. Nice weight to it and very well built. The Vape Guy has it at only R 550. It is probably the best value for money mod I have bought (out of + - 20). 

The Pulse with metal frame (like the Luxotic) costs R 900. I haven't tried the Pulse and reviews are positive.

The Luxotic is a mechanical mod with all the safety features. The Pulse is regulated.

You could wait for more reviews on the new Pico Squeeze 2. TVP seems to like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (1/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Pixstar thank you bud. Would you say the Recurve is more cloud plus flavour. Thank you...will check the luna squonker as well


Although I don’t own one (enjoying the Nudge 22) I have only heard good things about the Recurve as a squonk RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (1/6/18)

The Luxotic is one of my favourite squonkers (I have everything from a Reo to a Therion BF 75C) which I use on a daily basis. It's a solid little performer that offers amazing value for money. 

The Recurve is a practical squonking atty in that it's almost impossible to over-squonk it, but the airflow options are limited from restricted DL to very restricted DL. So if restricted airflow isn't your thing you won't enjoy it. The flavour is good, not the best - but good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Ruwaid (1/6/18)

@Huffapuff Thank you bud! when you say the flavour is good, not the best but good...you referring to the recurve right?
Hows the airflow on the tobhino bud? DL and restricted DL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/6/18)

I have two Luxotic BF Boxes. #JustSaying #UseItDontUseIt

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I really like the Luxotic. Nice weight to it and very well built. The Vape Guy has it at only R 550. It is probably the best value for money mod I have bought (out of + - 20).
> 
> The Pulse with metal frame (like the Luxotic) costs R 900. I haven't tried the Pulse and reviews are positive.
> 
> ...


DJLSB already gave it the thumbs up.
When you see the size comparison next to the pulse its amazing how small it is yet it takes a bigger battery than the pulse

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/6/18)

@Ruwaid it seems as thou you might have found your happy place. But i want to give you some pondering ideas. If you want a sqounk mod that will knock your socks of and is easy to maintain i would recomend getting a molly v2 with the silver contacts and a hadaly rda. I am totally in love with it, it delivers and its as easy as a reo to maintain.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (1/6/18)

thank you @antonherbst if a tight budget wasnt so then def yes!! I have seen/researched a few setups that are way out my budget but that I would take in a hearbeat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (1/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Huffapuff Thank you bud! when you say the flavour is good, not the best but good...you referring to the recurve right?
> Hows the airflow on the tobhino bud? DL and restricted DL?


Yes, the Recurve. I found I had to lower the coil marginally compared to the way Mike Vapes does it in his video so it was more in line with the top airflow holes, then the flavour was better. But I prefer other atties like the Gorge, Wasp and Drop, imo they have better airflow and flavour.

I don't have the Tobhino - didn't appeal to me so I just got the mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/6/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Yes, the Recurve. I found I had to lower the coil marginally compared to the way Mike Vapes does it in his video so it was more in line with the top airflow holes, then the flavour was better. But I prefer other atties like the Gorge, Wasp and Drop, imo they have better airflow and flavour.
> 
> I don't have the Tobhino - didn't appeal to me so I just got the mod.


Definitely agree on the Gorge . with some of my flavours I feel like it gives too much flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (2/6/18)

Recurve with Pulse 80W. Simple, easy to use and efficient.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Heino13 (11/6/18)

I am getting my 1st RDA. Goon and hopefully I enjoy it and looking into another, Drop, Dead rabbit or what can you advise?

Since I decided on a dripper, started reading up on squanking.

Looking for advise on cost effective regulated squanker with 24mm dripper capabilities

Pulse looks good so far, any other suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (11/6/18)

Once upon a time I had a GeekVape Athena squonk mod and a Dead Rabbit 24 RDA on top and man oh man was it a winner! The Dead Rabbit may seem a bit aged but let me tell you as a squonk RDA it’s top notch.

I would also love to try the Recurve RDA and it looks fantastic!!! But right now I’m here to (possibly) provide a logical solution as to what I’d take, which is: Pulse 80W with Dead Rabbit.

Reason: Dead Rabbit can support single or dual coils, Recurve only has single coil capability. The airflow on the DR also makes it very VERY difficult to over-squonk and leak all over the show which is a bonus especially when driving as you don’t have to keep an eye on your vape spilling as well as on the road! (Don’t drip and drive kids).
As for the mod, I would choose the Pulse only because it can support 20700 batteries and 18650s.
The reasoning for my choices is that for the moolah you get a couple more options going with that setup. Then again, it all comes down to you! Update this post with what you’ve picked up I’d love to know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/6/18)

@Ruwaid. There are obviously many things to consider in this process. From my experience with squonking, one of those (and it realy applies to all mods), is how comfortably it sits in your hand. Very specifically for me with squonking, it is how easily it sqounks. 

If you look at the placement of the sqounk bottle for your initial two choices, one sits more on the front and the other more on the side. I prefer my sqounk bottles to be on the side - it is just more comfortable for me







Vs






The most comfortable sqounker for me is the Limelight however 






Good luck with your choice. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/18)

Heino13 said:


> I am getting my 1st RDA. Goon and hopefully I enjoy it and looking into another, Drop, Dead rabbit or what can you advise?
> 
> Since I decided on a dripper, started reading up on squanking.
> 
> ...


I agree with @Zia above. Loving my Pulse 80W with 20700 battery. Another, more cost effective, option is the Luxotic for which I have seen only positive reports here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (11/6/18)

Zia said:


> Once upon a time I had a GeekVape Athena squonk mod and a Dead Rabbit 24 RDA on top and man oh man was it a winner! The Dead Rabbit may seem a bit aged but let me tell you as a squonk RDA it’s top notch.
> 
> I would also love to try the Recurve RDA and it looks fantastic!!! But right now I’m here to (possibly) provide a logical solution as to what I’d take, which is: Pulse 80W with Dead Rabbit.
> 
> Reason: Dead Rabbit can support single or dual coils, Recurve only has single coil capability. The airflow on the DR also makes it very VERY difficult to over-squonk and leak all over the show which is a bonus especially when driving as you don’t have to keep an eye on your vape spilling as well as on the road! (Don’t drip and drive kids).


I second the Dead Rabbit, but for a single battery device I would say look at a Dead Rabbit SQ. Sure it's only able to do single coil, but a dual build on a single battery mod eats your battery big time. I find single coil is just more practical on a single battery setup, and in single coil I find the narrower 22mm SQ is just that much better (I have both DR's, 24 and SQ). The SQ gives better flavor compared to the 24 with a single coil, and it has a lot more airflow options. The bonus is I get a whole day of vaping out of a single 21700.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have two Luxotic BF Boxes. #JustSaying #UseItDontUseIt


Im with ace with this one...i got two too

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

